# RIP Tom Petty



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmFxgEGKH0[/media]


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Apparently not confirmed yet. Terrible if true


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

"Fake News". My wife told me the story as we were leaving Site One today (picked up some gypsum), and I said "Noooo, I can't believe it."

A few hours later, she said that the story was unconfirmed.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

He was removed from life support, and that message got relayed as "passed away."

He is still alive, but it sounds as if it's a matter of time.

So sad.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

LA Times just reported that his manager confirmed his passing. :sad:


----------

